# High Elf Archer command



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Is it worthwhile building the command options in the HE Archer kit?

It seems to me that I'd very rarely want to use any. A magic banner may sometimes be useful but even that is doubtful.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I make it a habit to almost always take full command on every unit that I run (lizardmen). Let's say you are playing Brettonians. You have a squishy mage in the unit of archers. The Brettonians charge you. There is a character that forces the acceptance of a challenge. It would be nice to sacrifice the unit champion to that guy. Sure, it is only going to delay the inevitable, but at least that is one more round of magic (if you use life magic, you rez that champion first).

As to the magic banner, I can see a place for that as well (If you can take it, the flaming banner give your archers flaming attacks against Monsters/units with regen).


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I with Arli, I take command all the time out of habit. Just handy in case you get charged. Okay archers wont do that well to start with


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I take a musician in archer type blocks... sometimes a banner... never a champion.

Musicians allow you to use quick reform, which is great. 
Standards are good for Blood and Glory missions but generally not great. The +1 bonus in combat is very rarely beneficial (when they hit combat archers normally lose big, and lose fast), aditionally if you do take a standard its extra bonus points you'll give away if someone does catch your archers in combat.
Champions- totally pointless unless you need a challenge monkey to protect a characters... but since the unit will almost certainly break if in combat against anything nasty it'll make no difference. +1 to hit for 1 model with a S3 attack is utterly ignorable as well in the general flow of things


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

i think that its a good way to burn off some extra points and it doesnt really hurt for my bret archers they have the barricades granted but a little extr punch and mor resolution can help u push back a cheap infntry unit say goblins gnoblars and the like


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

but hen again it can sometimes back fire and your bret archer are running in terror from the 4 surviving harpies:headbutt:

but also archer units are good places to hide mages and sacrifical champions arnt a bad idea


----------

